# Intro to water



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

He didn't need a bath, but we want him to like water so we played in the tub today. 

At first he held one foot at a time out of the water, and got frustrated that he had to get that one wet to keep a different one dry (it was pretty funny) but by the end he was having fun drinking out of the faucet and eating the treats I was bribing him with. 

I wish we could be at the lake instead, but we still have two feet of snow. Isn't it March?!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw he's lovely, great pics


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Think he's a Natural.....

He'll be chasing ducks before you know it 

Doesn't russet gold look great against a white bathroom suite ;D

Hobbsy

Watch out for those scratches in the bath tub!!!!!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

That's okay, it's already old and scratched up. Besides, it will give it character.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Think he's a Natural.....
> 
> He'll be chasing ducks before you know it
> 
> ...


 Oh yes and when Darcy is shedding....russet gold looks wonderful all over the house..LOL.. ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG I'm dying, he is so cute. 

All these puppy pics making me anxious for our 2nd pup coming this summer.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

Milesmom- have you decided male or female yet? We won't be ready for a second for a while, but we're not regretting the first.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So adorable! Our pup is five months and the one thing he doesn't care for is water. I'm trying, though...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

[quot one. 

Milesmom- have you decided male or female yet? We won't be ready for a second for a while, but we're not regretting the first. 
[/quote]

We are getting another male


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Cutest pictures!!  I need to get a couple of my Tai!! He's discovered that he can jump into the shower when I'm taking one. He was very concerned that I had a place to go that he couldn't follow. He's rectified that situation and now will be the cleanest puppy on the earth!  I just can't wait until I really introduce him to swimming. I am hoping he's going to be a natural! ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

TAIsMom said:


> He's discovered that he can jump into the shower when I'm taking one. He was very concerned that I had a place to go that he couldn't follow. He's rectified that situation and now will be the cleanest puppy on the earth!


You're braver than me. I'm too afraid this would happen:


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

HA! Youre right ... he has snuck up on my a few times now! I wonder if it will still be cute when he's 50-60 lbs! ;D


----------

